# Trying to figure out our 4th item for our treat boxes



## Shortbreadguy (Oct 25, 2019)

We want to add a 4-items treat box, holiday/theme style so people can gift it to someone like Father’s Day, Easter, end of summer, halloween etc or just curiousity to try different flavours for personal consumption.

we want to make sure the items are tolerable and safe to eat at room temperature for over a period of time that doesn’t require refrigeration. So far we got cupcake, nyc style 4oz cookie, brownie, they need no explanation, they are adaptable to do different flavours and can last at room temperature.

So we need one more item but we are having a bit of difficult time figuring it out. We thought of donuts but gonna dry out by the end of day which isn’t good. We thought of tarts but kinda limited to what we can do flavour wise because most flavours would contain high level of eggs, dairy/milk products that we can’t leave it out and kinda stuck with fruit based/cornstarch/flour type of tarts.

we need ideas that is a great dessert vehicle like cupcake, cookie and brownie and we change different flavours no problem and safe to leave it out at room temperature.

thank for the help


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Fudge.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Gourmet Chocolate Bark


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually, since you mentioned tarts.........I just recently made Canadian Butter Tarts because I've always wanted to try them. They're crazy about 'em up there, and I now see why. I think they're fantastic. Not only that, they're hella easy and are great if not preferable at room temp. I make mine with scratch-made puff pastry. They're my favorite thing right now.


----------



## Shortbreadguy (Oct 25, 2019)

chefwriter said:


> Fudge.


Intriguing…


chefbillyb said:


> Gourmet Chocolate Bark


Tempering chocolate isn't my strongest suit… but fun idea


chefpeon said:


> Actually, since you mentioned tarts.........I just recently made Canadian Butter Tarts because I've always wanted to try them. They're crazy about 'em up there, and I now see why. I think they're fantastic. Not only that, they're hella easy and are great if not preferable at room temp. I make mine with scratch-made puff pastry. They're my favorite thing right now.


Not sure about butter tart because of the lack of versatility to do different flavours… but Canadian like their butter tarts here, it crazy lol


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Macarons?


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

canelles would be a great choice. they are the bomb when done properly. And you can go crazy with the toppings, flavors or fillings.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

mgm0 said:


> View attachment 70368
> 
> canelles would be a great choice. they are the bomb when done properly. And you can go crazy with the toppings, flavors or fillings.


I think Caneles would be awesome too. I love those things. I just want to reiterate how important it is to do them right though, because if they aren't done right, they're not worth doing. I know this because for years insisted I could get away with using silicone molds and not using beeswax and they'd be fine.

Until.

A friend of mine loaned me her copper molds so I could do them the way you're supposed to. My husband was a beekeeper and I had plenty of wax. I realized then what a huge difference those two things made and I determined my silicone mold caneles were essentially garbage.

The two big drawbacks are the cost of the molds and dealing with the beeswax mess. The mess isn't so bad if you just wait for the wax to harden so you can scrape it off whatever pans it gets on. Don't try to rinse it off......you'll have a bad time.


----------



## Shortbreadguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Canele is a cool idea… I have 4 of those copper molds… they are quite pricey lol … I made them a few times at home for curiosity to taste what they are like … they are a little on the messy side to deal with the wax lol


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

What about hand pies?


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

argentinian empanadas have a nice ring to them as well.


chefpeon said:


> I think Caneles would be awesome too. I love those things. I just want to reiterate how important it is to do them right though, because if they aren't done right, they're not worth doing. I know this because for years insisted I could get away with using silicone molds and not using beeswax and they'd be fine.
> 
> Until.
> 
> ...


they just rock don't they?


----------



## Shortbreadguy (Oct 25, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> What about hand pies?


Isn't that the same thing as tart? …just in folded dough .. limited flavours as well at room temperature


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Shortbreadguy said:


> Isn't that the same thing as tart? …just in folded dough .. limited flavours as well at room temperature


Limited flavors? Are you kidding? Hand pies give you lots of flavor options and they're superior if not preferable at room temperature. Plus, pie is popular for a reason. I've never ever had trouble selling pies because people are crazy for them.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

croissant or danish/strudle


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Fudge Hand Pies.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Shortbreadguy said:


> We want to add a 4-items treat box, holiday/theme style so people can gift it to someone like Father's Day, Easter, end of summer, halloween etc or just curiousity to try different flavours for personal consumption.
> 
> we want to make sure the items are tolerable and safe to eat at room temperature for over a period of time that doesn't require refrigeration. So far we got cupcake, nyc style 4oz cookie, brownie, they need no explanation, they are adaptable to do different flavours and can last at room temperature.
> 
> ...


oatmeal square, magic bars (the graham ,choc chip, coconut with condensed milk on top thing.)
palmier last all week. viennese cookies, scottish shortbread. They're all shelf stable.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You could also do marshmallows, cake truffles, sugared pecans, a nut brittle .... or your own interpretation of "cookie fries" - shortbread sticks and a dipping sauce.....


----------

